# Anyone bought a car lately



## Cueball (Apr 2, 2012)

Well... two weeks to go until we move and counting, and we've decided to try and sort out minor things like somewhere to live and a car to drive before we leave. 

Originally our plan was to stay with relatives for a few weeks, but it could get awkward if we end up overstaying our welcome, so whatever we can do we're going to try and get done.

Question I have is - has anyone here bought a car recently? I've never bought a car in SA before and the prices that dealers want to charge to do a roadworthy test and get plates seems extortionate - up to R5000. 

What's the accepted protocol for purchasing cars - obviously in the UK I'd look to bargain down the price on both the car and the paperwork, especially as I'll be paying cash. Is that done in SA? Or would I just come across as an a**?

Also - if anyone has an opinion about Sunninghill, I'd love to hear it. Especially if you live there and know whether or not the telephone exchange is ADSL enabled..


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Cueball said:


> Well... two weeks to go until we move and counting, and we've decided to try and sort out minor things like somewhere to live and a car to drive before we leave.
> 
> Originally our plan was to stay with relatives for a few weeks, but it could get awkward if we end up overstaying our welcome, so whatever we can do we're going to try and get done.
> 
> ...



I bought a second hand SUV. I took it to AA they made sure it was up to par. They run every test imaginable on the car. I would advise that. That way you get the report back and you can bargain with the dealership based on the report well that is what I did. The brake pads needed to be replaced according to the report and they replaced the break pads before I bought the car. They did a few other things to the car. I believe the report cost about R1,200. 

I paid cash I would try and get a better deal then the sticker price. Shop around the prices vary greatly from area to area. And make sure the car has some kind of warranty. 

Hope this helps some!!


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello,
I purchased a car about a month ago, it is expected I think that you do a little bargining for the car. Expecialy if you find anything wrong with it. I paid cash and it was a little strange as the dealership would not take the cash and instead sent me to thier bank with an account number to deposit my cash into. It all went smoothly and I drove the car out the next day after spending some time getting my TRN at the local traffic offie. It did take 3 times at different locations to finaly get the right one to issue the permit. If you have all the required documents it should not be a problem, if you are missing something you will be running around all day or two to acquire everything. Good luck.


----------



## Cueball (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## LornaSA (Sep 24, 2012)

Have bought and sold several cars lately . It is relatively easy and yes cash is king (as opposed to credit).

You will need a traffic register number to licence the car in your name . Go to your local traffic departemtn we use Randburg as it's very convenient. You need your passport, permit, proof of address, 2 photos and fill in a form they will issue it free of charge after about 3 working days.

Next step buy your car wetehr new or second hand and I am presuming you are buying second hand negotiate if the price is R50000 try R45000 . Privately you will normally find better deals and more room to negotiate but the risk of problems are greater. If not from a major dealer and AA test is recommended. A dealer will try to charge you between R2000 - R5000 to register the actual cost if you do it yourself is R600 for thje roadworthy test, R120 for the new registration papers and R400 for the annual licence disc.( all approx prices). We use a company to do it for us and they charge R1600. So don't overpay.


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

When I went in to get the Traffic Registration Number I had all the documents and they issued it to me on the spot no waiting at all. I got mine in Pretoria. The problem was that when I first went to get it, I was directed to 3 different offices before I finally got the right one. I guess its just luck of the draw and who is working the day you apply.


----------



## Cueball (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks all - really helpful. I had a feeling R5000 was a bit much for the registration...


----------

